# I Want A Flat Dependable EZ Router Table and Lift!



## Bud1m (Apr 3, 2010)

I have this same table and fence. Did not go for the stand, as I built my own - needed the drawers. Overall I really like the table, it's very flat and solid. I use the Woodpecker's lift which is just like the Kreg with the exception of the insert rings - it works very well and extremely accurate.

The fence makes it easy to use the miter gauge.

My only complaint is that it's easy to forget to lock the knob down on the far side of the fence, have made a few "oops" on a few cuts… but this is my fault.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

I have the same table dedicated for my smaller Triton router. I had to drill an access hole for the Triton lift mechanism and it was a simple job and works great.


----------



## UncleSnail (Jan 28, 2010)

I tried different tables and fences and finally decided to make my own. I used an old dresser….slapped some counter top on it and made a fence out of treated 2×6. Been happy with it ever since. I like no frills and simplicity…..works better for me. Uncle Snail


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

I made my own. I used a top from Pinnacle, which Woodpeck makes for them. Love the top cost about $200.00 but it's what I needed good size and stable.


----------

